# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Perkenalan...newbie

## aieartupazi

Halo rekan-rekan kois....

Izinkan sy untuk gabung dan menimba ilmu ya . Mohon arahan dan bimbingannya .

Salam kois .

----------


## LDJ

hallo om Gerry Izaputra...mari2 silakan

----------


## Soegianto

selamat bergabung di forum ini

----------


## aieartupazi

Makasi om....izin belajar kembali

----------


## showa

ikan koi memang selalu menarik utk di pelihara dan di obrolkan..........apalagi kalo......

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Halo rekan-rekan kois....
> 
> Izinkan sy untuk gabung dan menimba ilmu ya . Mohon arahan dan bimbingannya .
> 
> Salam kois .


Selamat bergabung Om Aieartupazi...

----------


## Yancedoang

Salam kenal dan selamat datang om 🙏🙏

----------


## Jimmie0505

halo selamat bergabung hehe

----------


## Revata

cuma buat tes2 salam kenal

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om, welcome to kois

----------


## Andreaskarharno

Salam kenal om, baru mau coba belajar koi nih

----------

